# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Where to stay?

## agregory

My husband and I are planning to stay in the Port Antonio area for the first week in March 2017  :Smile:   It'll be our first time visiting this area and I am having a lot of trouble deciding where to stay.  We'll be in Negril the week prior, then taking the Knutsford to PA.  This will be our 5th trip to Jamaica, the land we love  :Cool:  

Has anyone stayed at Coconut Isle Villa on Long Bay?  I love the fact that it's ON the beach.  It does look a bit run down, but we don't need luxury.  As long as it's clean, has a refrigerator, private bathroom and balcony or veranda with beautiful views we are happy.  We would rent the entire house, which is a bit more $ than we planned to spend per night.  But if someone says that it's a great place to stay, we are OK with spending extra to be on the beach.

We are also considering Fairy Hill Palms, Caribbean Dawn and Pimento Lodge.  We prefer to be close walking distance to route taxis, which I believe all of these options are.

Any recommendations?  Thanks for all your help!

----------


## JitterBug

i know the property to your left if you are facing the ocean . . .
looks nice enough . . . though pricey . . .

----------


## agregory

JitterBug - It does seem a bit pricey, but the location seems great.  We've never stayed directly on a beach before, so it's really appealing.  ANd having the place to ourselves is very appealing too.  Since we've never been to the Portland area, I am a little overwhelmed trying to choose a place/area to stay.  We want to see it all  :Smile:  Does the beach near Coconut Isle Villa really look as beautiful as the pictures?  Is there truly a place or two we could walk to along the beach from there for lunch, drinks, dinner in early March?  We wouldn't plan to eat all our meals within walking distance of the villa, but maybe every other day while there if possible.  Thanks for any input you can give me  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

agregory, I’m not familiar with those properties, but I do know a little about Long Bay.  Actually because of the beach and ocean which is very active, it’s my favorite town in Portland.  Yes, the beach IS that beautiful.  I looked at Coconut Isle Villa on-line and from what I can tell, it’s mid point Long Bay beach, which is a great location.  There are beach-side shops within walking distance going in both directions.

Since I will be there before your trip, with your permission, I could contact the owners of your selected places and make arrangements to tour the properties.  I would say I say it’s for my personal consideration.  I’ve started a list and would be happy to add these to it with the purpose of helping you make the best choice and have a pleasant experience in Portland.

----------


## sammyb

I have not stayed at the property but have seen it while driving by, it's in a good location on Long Bay with shops along the beach and a proper store across the street.  From the past things I have read/heard about Long Bay and the villas on the beach it's made me hesitant to stay there but have to say that was some time back.  I believe tripadvisor may have a few reviews of the property, also do a search in the Port Antonio travel forum.  I have considered Pimento Lodge a few times.  Other options closer to town Bayview Villas (have stayed there and can recommend) and Mrs. Scott's place Winnifred Breeze near Winnifred Beach....she has guest rooms with private entrances at the rear of her property...a/c fridge, wifi etc.  Oh and not sure of your budget but Tropical Lagoon is very nice and it's on the Blue Lagoon.

----------


## agregory

Hello Vi,
Thanks for your input and your offer to check out the properties.  I am excited to hear that Long Bay is your favorite area and it's just as beautiful as the pictures  :Smile:   When will you be back in Portland?  I plan to send you a PM sometime later today. 
I also have to thank you for your lovely trip reports!  I am looking forward the the continuation of the one your currently writing.  Your descriptions, stories and photos have definitely been the key to making me want to explore Portland and I can't wait!  If I can only get through this upcoming winter and the next 4 months...  :EEK!:

----------


## *vi*

So glad you are enjoying the report, agregory.  I’m overjoyed it had a part in your decision to explore Portland.  But yes, there is something about that area that memorizes me each time I pass it.  The ocean is a magnificent vision because it’s so active.  You will be told to use caution if you tend to swim in it.  

I leave on Saturday (YAY!!!!!) and plan to take an afternoon scoping out different properties.  I’m very interested in Coconut Isle because of the view, but concerned with some of the reviews that comment on the condition of the house so I’m glad you are okay with me checking it out.

I know what you mean by getting through the winter.  I’m NOT a cold weather person.  That’s why I go right before it turns cold for the season and just before spring.  Your time will go fast as you make plans to enjoy Portland.  I’m more than happy to assist with that.

----------


## takinitslow

Hi agregory my wife and I will be in Negril the last week of feb and in Long Bay for the first week of march. We did the same thing last year took Knutsford had best time. We are doing a airbnb place this year also. I looked at the place you are looking at a few times the view looks increadible. Maybe we will meet you as we will be very close have a Irie day.. John

----------


## agregory

*vi* -

I'm so excited for you!  I really appreciate any thoughts or suggestions you have for my trip.

I have fallen in love with the idea of staying at Coconut Isle, but I am also slightly concerned about previous reviews.  There's not many pictures of the inside of the house online, but all we ask is that it's clean and comfortable.  I'd hate to spend that much money on a place that we don't want to spend time in.  Most likely we won't do much other than sleep there and spend the rest of our time outside or exploring.

I tried to send you a PM, but your mailbox is full  :Frown:   I wrote up some info about us with links to the properties we're looking at and some thoughts.  If you want me to email it or send it a different way, let me know.  Otherwise, have a blast and if you happen visit any of these properties I would love to hear about it!

I'll speak for everyone here by saying we can't wait for another trip report  :Big Grin:

----------


## agregory

takinitslow -

It's funny you'll be there at the same time as us again because we actually met you in 2014 when we stayed at White Sands.  My name is Amy and Erick is my husband and we met you on the first day of our second trip to Negril.  I didn't realize who you were on this board until we returned home from that trip so I never mentioned being a boardie  :Smile: 

We arrive on Wednesday the 22nd and will be in Negril for 6-7 days before Portland.  I bet you are super excited to stay on Long Bay this year!  As you can see, I'm a bit torn on where to stay...  

Will you be at White Sands again this year?  Maybe we'll stop by to chat on a stroll down the beach one day?  We love to stop by White Sands for the daily drink special or three  :Cool:

----------


## takinitslow

Hi Amy as I am a terrible name person I would remember your face. We are staying at the White Sands our dates are Feb 17 - 24 so the 23 would work. If you want. We could also meet on the other end of the island also we will be there from the Feb 24 - Mar 4 so depending what your dates are we will probably cross over on both. It is so beautiful down there. We stayed at Great Huts last year and loved it. My name is John by the way and my wife is Kim.

----------


## *vi*

Ms. Amy, I’m excited for me as well LOL 

I hear you about Coconut Isle.  I’m beginning to feel the same.  I keep picturing myself sitting on that patio listening to music, sipping out of a bottomless glass of rum and watching that ocean put on a show just for me!!!!  That’s why I must check it out to make sure it’s satisfactory for us both.  Well especially for you and hubby since this is your first visit there.  See, if I can’t stay there, I have other options and can switch to option B or C or D in a matter of minutes.  You shouldn’t have to worry about that.  I NEED and won’t compromise on clean, safe, bright, location convenient accommodations and that’s what I’ll have in mind for you two.  Trust, I’ll get plenty of interior and exterior photos along with safety concerns if any exist.

----------


## butterfly

Hi Vi, I know your excited to be retuning to your paradise, have fun.  If its possible can you look up the place I told you about. Thanks for all your information.

----------


## *vi*

Definitely, Ms Butterfly, your spot is at the top of the list.

----------


## butterfly

Thanks so much Vi, enjoy your time.  I'm going to need a list of reliable taxi's for my upcoming Port Antonio trip.

----------


## JitterBug

long bay beach is dangerous, even though it looks like the negril beach, it has very strong currents, and swimming is iffy unless you stay close to shore . . . 

i was in the villa in question about 10 years ago and it was dated then . . .

----------


## agregory

Thanks for mentioning the currents Jitterbug.  We're not really into swimming, but we do like to wade a bit and wouldn't go out too far.  I do like to snorkel, but only in calm waters and long bay doesn't look like the place to do that  :Smile: 

The villa does look like it's about 30 years dated by the pictures  :Wink:   I am honestly most concerned about the beds, but between 3 bedrooms, at least one bed should be good, right?  lol!  It'll be interesting to see what *vi* thinks

----------


## Babalew

i've stayed at coconut beach villa a few years ago.  it has 3 br/2baths, a small kitchen, living room/dining room and a washing machine. internet was spotty as was tv reception. it has a large veranda and was 10 feet from the water.  the waves are rough i was unable to even wade, so it was not a swimmable beach for me altho my neighbor swam everyday.  the beds are like the 3 bears....1's to soft , 1 too hard (middle room) 1 was ok(the front room).  you can hear the waves.  the sheets were too rough, he bought me another set.  the too soft room with the twin beds also has an ensuite.  it is possible that you could be booked with others but usually (according to the caretaker) not.  It is a bit rundown, the appliances are rusty but you are on the water. beautiful view on the veranda day and night.....the stars are glorious  neighbors are a little close but i didnot feel unsafe (i travel solo).  It is owned by an american Ted Sims.  close to local bars...i believe theres a pizza place close by.  i didn't think it was very expensive but i only paid for 1 room for the week! i don't think more than 2 people would be comfortable there, unless they liked the difference in beds...twins and full size.  will be glad to answer any questions i can remember.

----------


## agregory

Babalew - Your description of the property is just about what I suspected it to be like. I am still on the fence with where to stay.  There are many options and they are all so very different.  I'll let you know if I think of other questions.  Thanks!

----------


## Odinson

We stayed at Geejam in February and it was amazing - very expensive but worth it for our special occasion.  Very private, great food and drink, nice drivers to take you around to local haunts - total rockstar hangout.

----------


## agregory

Odinson - I bet that was a wonderful trip!  I would love to stay at Geejam, but it is very far from our budget  :Frown:   I have read stories of some of my favorite groups recording there and I'm sure it's an experience of a lifetime to stay.  Maybe if we win the lottery we will upgrade to Geejam  :Wink:   I would like to visit the night that The Jolly Boys play though - sounds like a must-do!

----------


## johng

agregory - I don't know your budget but check out Goblin Hill Villas at San San. It's a very pretty location overlooking the sea with beach access to San San Beach, close to Frenchman's Cove. Geejam seems like a nice place to visit for a drink or a Jolly Boys show.

----------


## Odinson

> Odinson - I bet that was a wonderful trip!  I would love to stay at Geejam, but it is very far from our budget   I have read stories of some of my favorite groups recording there and I'm sure it's an experience of a lifetime to stay.  Maybe if we win the lottery we will upgrade to Geejam   I would like to visit the night that The Jolly Boys play though - sounds like a must-do!


It was a great experience - secluded but very secure - look at the wall on the left of the lamp.  M.I.A. checked out the day before we got there - she left a nice note on a tour book. Its all set into the hillside and feels like a rainforest, without mosquitos somehow.  The cliffs of Negril looked like a lunar landscape after that - even so, we will be back on the cliffs in Dec.

----------


## JitterBug

the villa next door is a lot nicer, "seadream" it's directly on the left as you face the ocean,  dave looks after seadream. a lot less $$$$,  more updated . . . .same view.

----------


## agregory

Thanks for the info Jitterbug  :Smile: 

We booked our trip and decided to stay 4 nights in a Fairy Hill villa and 4 nights at Villa Rasta!  I do plan to checkout Seadream during our visit.  I found the Facebook page with contact info and will give them a call.

----------


## Vince

> the villa next door is a lot nicer, "seadream" it's directly on the left as you face the ocean,  dave looks after seadream. a lot less $$$$,  more updated . . . .same view.


Link to this place or a place I can look for it.

----------


## sammyb

not sure if this is the same seadream Jitter speaks of but....

https://moonjamaica.com/listing/seadream-villa

----------

